# Another type Alpha v mod



## lorki3 (Mar 29, 2010)

[youtube]qHJbcTz0lDY [/youtube]

I found this video with another mod do you guys think it is a good mod?


----------



## Dfgged (Mar 29, 2010)

FAIL that is just modding it to a haiyan's memory. The first mod is not very good, those tabs help keep the cube from poping.


----------



## Parity (Mar 29, 2010)

Dfgged said:


> FAIL that is just modding it to a haiyan's memory. The first mod is not very good, those tabs help keep the cube from poping.



No.
I took those tabs off and it reduced locks and pops.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 29, 2010)

Parity said:


> Dfgged said:
> 
> 
> > FAIL that is just modding it to a haiyan's memory. The first mod is not very good, those tabs help keep the cube from poping.
> ...



No.
I took those tabs off and it pops like hell.


----------



## Parity (Mar 30, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > Dfgged said:
> ...



Srsly?


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 30, 2010)

Parity said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Parity said:
> ...



Yeah, seriously. I REALLY DON'T RECOMMEND IT.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 30, 2010)

Alpha 5 sucks even with that mod. I did every mod on it known to mankind. The cube just isn't good.


----------



## Parity (Mar 30, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Alpha 5 sucks even with that mod. I did every mod on it known to mankind. The cube just isn't good.



Yeah I know.
Ghost hand is the best.IMO.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 30, 2010)

Ghost Hand is beast, I love it. For extremely precise cubers, YJ 3x3x3 is amazingly fast.


----------



## Sherwood (Mar 30, 2010)

I love my alpha 5. Hate ghosthand


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 30, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> I love my alpha 5. Hate ghosthand



Same here.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 30, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Sherwood said:
> 
> 
> > I love my alpha 5. Hate ghosthand
> ...



Um, Alpha 5s suck. So. Hard. They pop like friggin' hell.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 30, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Sherwood said:
> ...



Did you mod it? If so, did you shave the tabs down? If not 1.) your cube might be too loose 2.) You have a weird cube 3.) you have an unusual cubing style.


----------



## Sherwood (Mar 30, 2010)

Mine has NEVER popped. I've done 5000+ solves on it.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 30, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



Yes, I did every mod I could. As stated before. The cube just isn't good. IMO, GH or ShengEn are both better.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 30, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...



If you shaved the tabs down. That's your problem. You shaved the very thing that prevented the popping.


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 30, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Sherwood said:
> ...



The only time mine has ever popped was when it was extremely loose while also doing stupid things, such as not waiting till the cube was past 45 degrees to do the next turn.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 30, 2010)

fii ftw


----------



## AAKing (Mar 30, 2010)

Each to his own I guess.
The ghosthand sucked for me - in my box of cube parts now.
F2 was average - much better after I replced core and springs. Still feels cheap and very plasticy. May fill pieces with expoxy cement to make it feel more solid.

A5 modded are my main cubes. Awesome speed good cutting - never popped once.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 30, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> fii ftw



NEW ALPHA V MOD!!!

1. Buy Alpha V.
2. Buy CubeSmith stickers (have-fluoro is optimal).
3. Throw out Alpha V (or sell to a friend!).
4. Buy an FII.
5. Resticker FII.


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 30, 2010)

Guys, stop arguing over the best cube... It's personal preference, it's like arguing over which genre of books are the best (like my analogies? )


----------



## radmin (Mar 30, 2010)

I have the Haiyan Memory. 
The edge tabs are still on it. It never pops or locks.

I also have a Ghost Hand 2, It locks a lot.The plastic is too thin to mod.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 30, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



It popped before that, anyway.


----------



## SuperNerd (Mar 30, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...



Lol I've tried your cube.

It has screws for a reason. Tightening.

Anywhoo, the point of this thread was to show another mod. Not to argue over the quality of cubes.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 30, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



True, true...
I had it set pretty tight then, I think. Comparing to other cubes there, it sucked.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 30, 2010)

The new mould of Haiyan's cube-memory will release on April 15.I will test it first. When I feel it is good enough ,I will release it formally.


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 30, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > fii ftw
> ...


WOAH, i just did that mod and my cube turns so good.


----------



## Dfgged (Mar 30, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> The new mould of Haiyan's cube-memory will release on April 15.I will test it first. When I feel it is good enough ,I will release it formally.



No offense, but It doesn't need testing. My AlphaV is amazing, WAY better than any ghosthand; maybe not an FII though. I still don't have one. Honestly, People don't get how tight you have to set this cube to get it to not pop, but it will still be fast. Yeah mine pops, but all DIY's pop sooner or later. This was supposed to be a about a mod(that makes the cube crappy imo)


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 30, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > fii ftw
> ...


Epic mod. I'm going to buy an Alpha V just to do it.

I did it but as it is still a type A, it sucks.


----------



## ChrisHarf (Apr 29, 2010)

Awww crap... After reading this thread, I regret placing my order for my Alpha 5 cube. brb, razorblade. At least I know not to shave the tabs down.


----------



## Sherwood (Apr 29, 2010)

My Av is amazing, way better than my FII lol


----------



## lorki3 (Apr 29, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> My Av is amazing, way better than my FII lol



This thread was about the alpha v mod not alpha v vs fll



Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> The new mold of Haiyan's cube-memory will release on April 15.I will test it first. When I feel it is good enough ,I will release it formally.



Is the new mold already released?
And is it good enough to release formally


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 29, 2010)

ChrisHarf said:


> Awww crap... After reading this thread, I regret placing my order for my Alpha 5 cube. brb, razorblade. At least I know not to shave the tabs down.




Don't. Everyone has a different style. I think most people who have the AV like it. Hell, the world record average was set on it.


----------



## RyanO (Apr 29, 2010)

I've felt good/bad A-V's and good/bad Fii's. It's all in how you have it tensioned/modded and variability in quality from manufacture. Both can be really good.


----------



## Rayne (Apr 29, 2010)

I like Alpha V a lot better, but it seems that F-II is the overall favorite.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20525


----------



## yockee (Apr 29, 2010)

Parity said:


> Dfgged said:
> 
> 
> > FAIL that is just modding it to a haiyan's memory. The first mod is not very good, those tabs help keep the cube from poping.
> ...


I've kept mine as is, and it's nice, loose, fast, and NEVER pops. I love those tabs.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 29, 2010)

RyanO said:


> I've felt good/bad A-V's and good/bad Fii's. It's all in how you have it tensioned/modded and variability in quality from manufacture. Both can be really good.



Yours was bad until I made you tighten it. Then it was nice.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 29, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> RyanO said:
> 
> 
> > I've felt good/bad A-V's and good/bad Fii's. It's all in how you have it tensioned/modded and variability in quality from manufacture. Both can be really good.
> ...



 I would still tighten his, but that's just me I guess.


----------



## Owen (Apr 29, 2010)

Ghosthand fan right here!


----------

